# Die Chancen von einem Hai angegriffen zu werden



## merquiades

_Die Chancen von einem Hai angegriffen *zu* werden sind eins zu elf Millionen_.

The chances to be bitten by a shark are 1 out of 11 million.


Hallo!  This sentence seems like a straightforward passive structure to me, so is the* zu *required here?  If so, does anyone have an explanation why?  Does it add anything?

Thanks you very much beforehand!


----------



## Demiurg

Same as in English: _to be attacked by a shark_. And yes, the "zu" is required.


----------



## Kajjo

merquiades said:


> so is the* zu *required here?


Yes.

_Die Chancen, von einem Hai angegriffen zu werden, stehen eins zu elf Millionen_.
_Die Chancen, von einem Hai angegriffen zu werden, liegen bei eins zu elf Millionen_.

Note the commas and the possible use of a full verb instead of simplified _sein._ Many native speakers consider the use of _sein _as sub-standard if there are established full verbs available.


----------



## elroy

merquiades said:


> This sentence seems like a straightforward passive structure to me


Passive has nothing to do with it.

Die Chancen, von einem Hai angegriffen zu werden (passive)
Die Chancen, einen Hai anzugreifen (active)
Die Chancen, die Prüfung zu bestehen (active)

By the way, the analogy with the English “to” could be misleading, as “to” and “zu” don’t always align (“I want to eat” = “Ich will essen,” not “Ich will zu essen”).


----------



## merquiades

What is the subject of "_angegriffen zu werden_"?

Can we avoid this awkward *zu* by rephrasing in one of these ways?
_Die Chancen, von einem Hai angegriffen, stehen eins zu elf Millionen
Die Chancen, die man von einem Hai angegriffen wird, stehen eins zu elf Millionen_


----------



## Frank78

elroy said:


> By the way, the analogy with the English “to” could be misleading, as “to” and “zu” don’t always align (“I want to eat” = “Ich will essen,” not “Ich will zu essen”).



Actually not.  "Want" is gramatically a full verb (although it expresses modality), "wollen" a modal verb. And modal verbs never have a "zu" in German and rarely "to" (only "ought to" comes to my mind) in English.


----------



## elroy

merquiades said:


> What is the subject of "_angegriffen zu werden_"?


It doesn’t have one.  It’s just “the chances of *being attacked*.”  


merquiades said:


> Can we avoid this awkward *zu* by rephrasing in one of these ways?
> _Die Chancen, von einem Hai angegriffen, stehen eins zu elf Millionen
> Die Chancen, die man von einem Hai angegriffen wird, stehen eins zu elf Millionen_


No, neither of those is grammatical (unless you mean the chances were attacked, then the first one works! ), and the “zu” is not awkward.  I don’t know why you think it is. 


Frank78 said:


> Actually not.


My only point was that at least on the surface, they don’t always align.


----------



## Frank78

merquiades said:


> Can we avoid this awkward *zu* by rephrasing in one of these ways?
> _Die Chancen, von einem Hai angegriffen, stehen eins zu elf Millionen
> Die Chancen, die man von einem Hai angegriffen wird, stehen eins zu elf Millionen_



Active:
"Die Chancen, dass einen (acc) ein Hai (nom) angreift, liegen bei 1:11 Mio." or "dass ein Hai einen angreift"
Passive again:
"Die Chancen, dass man/jemand von einem Hai angegriffen wird..."


----------



## Kajjo

merquiades said:


> Can we avoid this awkward *zu* by rephrasing in one of these ways?


The "zu" ist definitely NOT awkward! This conception is simply wrong. It feels entirely natural and not awkward at all. Natives didn't even notice it really, just like all the "to" in English sentences.


----------



## JClaudeK

merquiades said:


> Die Chancen, die  man von einem Hai angegriffen wird, stehen eins zu elf Millionen


vs


Frank78 said:


> "Die Chancen, dass man/jemand von einem Hai angegriffen wird..."


 (But the infinitive clause is much more elegant)



merquiades said:


> Can we avoid this awkward *zu* by rephrasing in one of these ways?


Why "awkward"?

In French, you need (the equivalent of) "zu", too:
"les chances *d'*être attaqué par un requin ....."

(With a subject, the sentence would sound clumsy: "les chances qu'*on* soit attaqué par un requin ... " )


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Why "awkward"?


I am surprised as well.


merquiades said:


> Can we avoid this awkward *zu* by rephrasing in one of these ways?


Why is this awkward? I really don't understand the problem.
Is the _to _in


merquiades said:


> The chances *to *be bitten by a shark are 1 out of 11 million.


awkward for you as well? If not what would possibly be the difference? Adverbial infinitives always have _to/zu_ in West Germanic languages (_at(t)_ in North Germanic). That is totally normal.


----------



## merquiades

berndf said:


> merquiades dijo:
> The chances *to *be bitten by a shark are 1 out of 11 million.
> I am surprised as well.
> 
> Why is this awkward? I really don't understand the problem.
> Is the _to _in
> 
> awkward for you as well? If not what would possibly be the difference? Adverbial infinitives always have _to/zu_ in West Germanic languages (_at(t)_ in North Germanic). That is totally normal.



Yes, _to_ is a bit awkward for me in this sentence:  The chances *to *be bitten by a shark are 1 out of 11 million.  I'd rather say "the chances (of) being bitten by a shark are...."  Elroy and then Jean-Claude's "_les chances *d'*être attaqué par un requin _....." brought this reason to my attention.  I just wouldn't use_ to_ in English.  I translated it word for word and that's certainly why I felt something was wrong.

Of course I believe you that _zu_ is absolutely required here but I'm not totally sure I will be able to implement it correctly.  In "_Die Chancen, von einem Hai angegriffen zu werden, stehen eins zu elf Millionen", _taking away this _zu _sounded better to me.


Frank78 said:


> Active:
> "Die Chancen, dass einen (acc) ein Hai (nom) angreift, liegen bei 1:11 Mio." or "dass ein Hai einen angreift"
> Passive again:
> "Die Chancen, dass man/jemand von einem Hai angegriffen wird..."


The_ einen_ (acc) stands for _einen Mann_?
_"Die Chancen, dass man/jemand von einem Hai angegriffen wird_..."  This is the way that seems natural to me.  I'ill retain this.  Obviously _Chancen_ is not the subject.


----------



## Frank78

merquiades said:


> The_ einen_ (acc) stands for _einen Mann_?
> _"Die Chancen, dass man/jemand von einem Hai angegriffen wird_..."  This is the way that seems natural to me.  I'ill retain this.  Obviously _Chancen_ is not the subject.



"Einen" is rather impersonal, similar to "one" in English. You might know the film "One flew over the cuckoo's nest" that's in German "Einer flog übers Kuckucks Nest"

"Chancen" IS the subject of the main clause "Die Chancen liegen bei eins zu elf Million". "Von einem Hai angegriffen zu werden" (or smilar) is a subordinate clause.


----------



## berndf

merquiades said:


> Yes, _to_ is a bit awkward for me in this sentence: The chances *to *be bitten by a shark are 1 out of 11 million. I'd rather say "the chances (of) being bitten by a shark are...." Elroy and then Jean-Claude's "_les chances *d'*être attaqué par un requin _....." brought this reason to my attention. I just wouldn't use_ to_ in English.


Your problem seems not to be the preposition but the use of the infinitive rather than the gerund. German has never developed a gerund. We still use the infinitive as an abstract verbal noun and the adverbial form uses the preposition _to_.


----------



## JClaudeK

merquiades said:


> The_ einen_ (acc) stands for _einen Mann_?


No, it doesn't,
see here


> Das unflektierbare Pronomen _man_ dient der unspezifischen,     generischen (geschlechtsneutralen) pronominalen Bezugnahme auf Personen. Es tritt nur in der     Funktion des  Subjekts auf, in den übrigen syntaktischen     Funktionen treten die Formen _einem, einen_ hinzu.
> [....]
> morphologische Eigenschaften
> Das Pronomen _man_ (Nominativ) ist nicht flektierbar. Akkusativ und        Dativ können suppletivisch durch die Formen _einen/einem_ des        Indefinit-Pronomens_ ein-_ ausgedrückt        werden. Eine Genitivform ist nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Perseas

merquiades said:


> In "_Die Chancen, von einem Hai angegriffen zu werden, stehen eins zu elf Millionen", _taking away this _zu _sounded better to me.


Is there a case where "von einem Hai angegriffen zu werden" would be acceptable?
Another example I can think of: _Von einem Hai angegriffen zu werden ist gefährlich._


----------



## Demiurg

Funny, I found a similar sentence without "zu" in the news (Source: FAZ):


> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, irgendwo auf der Welt von einem Hai angegriffen werden, ist 1 zu 11,5 Millionen - also eher gering.



But it sounds wrong.


----------



## berndf

Ich halte das für einen Setzfehler.


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, das ist einfach ein Fehler. Das ist völlig ungrammatisch und nicht mal ein üblicher Fehler.


----------



## Frieder

Perseas said:


> Is there a case where "von einem Hai angegriffen zu werden" would be acceptable?


That ist a very good question. I thought long and hard, I almost found one for you but had to dismiss it in the end ... so no: I don't think there is a case where this would be acceptable.


----------



## berndf

Frieder said:


> That ist a very good question. I thought long and hard, I almost found one for you but had to dismiss it in the end ... so no: I don't think there is a case where this would be acceptable.


_Vom Hai angegriffen *W*erden ist gefährlich_
should theoretically work but is not very idiomatic. But I don't know why we prefer
_Vom Hai angegriffen *zu* *w*erden ist gefährlich_.
The infinitive phrase is clearly a nominative noun phrase syntactically but we nevertheless prefer the _zu_-infinitive, which is by its nature adverbial.


----------



## Perseas

Frieder said:


> That ist a very good question. I thought long and hard, I almost found one for you but had to dismiss it in the end ... so no: I don't think there is a case where this would be acceptable.


Thanks, this is what I had thought too. 



berndf said:


> The infinitive phrase is clearly a nominative noun phrase syntactically but we nevertheless prefer the _zu_-infinitive, which is by its nature adverbial.


I think they should have the same function: if the infinitive phrase is a noun phrase (which is correct), the same should apply to _zu_-infinitive, or not?


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> _Vom Hai angegriffen *W*erden ist gefährlich_
> should theoretically work but is not very idiomatic.


Would it need to be hyphenated?


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Would it need to be hyphenated?


I don't know. That is a question of orthographic convention and not of grammar and that is not something I am very good at nor do I care, to be honest.


----------



## merquiades

berndf said:


> Your problem seems not to be the preposition but the use of the infinitive rather than the gerund. German has never developed a gerund. We still use the infinitive as an abstract verbal noun and the adverbial form uses the preposition _to_.


Ok, could another preposition instead of _zu_ be used to introduce the infinitive? _ Von_, for instance?  Or does it always have to be_ zu_?


berndf said:


> _Vom Hai angegriffen *zu* *w*erden ist gefährlich_.


Now this sentence makes complete sense to me.


Could I say the sentence this way?
_Von einem Hai angegriffen *zu* werden, sind die Chancen eins zu elf Millionen_.
_Die Chancen sind eins zu elf Millionen, von einem Hai angegriffen *zu* werden _.


----------



## Frieder

elroy said:


> Would it need to be hyphenated?


I would definitely do so: "Das Vom-Hai-angegriffen-werden ist gefährlich" BUT it ...


berndf said:


> is not very idiomatic.


----------



## berndf

merquiades said:


> Could I say the sentence this way?
> _Von einem Hai angegriffen *zu* werden, sind die Chancen eins zu elf Millionen_.
> _Die Chancen sind eins zu elf Millionen, von einem Hai angegriffen *zu* werden _.


Both are possible. Word order is very flexible in German. But the first of the two sentences are unusual and would require special context to sound nature. The second sentence flows very well in any context.


----------



## elroy

merquiades said:


> Ok, could another preposition instead of _zu_ be used to introduce the infinitive? _ Von_, for instance? Or does it always have to be_ zu_?


It has to be "zu."


----------



## JClaudeK

merquiades said:


> Could I say the sentence this way?
> _Von einem Hai angegriffen *zu* werden, sind die Chancen eins zu elf Millionen_.
> _Die Chancen sind eins zu elf Millionen, von einem Hai angegriffen *zu* werden _.


_Von einem Hai angegriffen _zu_ werden, *stehen* (cf. #3)  die Chancen eins zu elf Millionen_. 
_Die Chancen stehen eins zu elf Millionen, von einem Hai angegriffen *zu* werden_. 

But I  prefer: _Die Chancen, von einem Hai angegriffen zu werden, stehen eins zu elf Millionen. _


----------



## Thersites

JClaudeK said:


> But I  prefer: _Die Chancen, von einem Hai angegriffen zu werden, stehen eins zu elf Millionen. _


Da fehlt mir intuitiv eine Präposition ("bei").


----------



## JClaudeK

Thomas(CH) said:


> Da fehlt mir intitiv eine Präposition ("bei").


Mir nicht.
_Die Chancen stehen eins zu elf Millionen. 
Die Chancen stehen __bei __eins zu elf Millionen. _(geht auch)

"die Chancen stehen bei eins zu" environ 12 résultats (Google)
"die Chancen stehen  eins zu" environ 96 résultats (Google)


----------



## Frieder

Das fällt mir jetzt erst auf: Sollte man hier wirklich das Wort *Chance *benutzen – für mich ist das eine "günstige Gelegenheit" und im Zusammenhang mit Hai-Angriffen irgendwie ... .

Auch Duden definiert Chance als (1) _günstige Gelegenheit_ und (2) _Aussicht auf Erfolg_.

Handelt es sich evtl. um einen Anglizismus?


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> Handelt es sich evtl. um einen Anglizismus?


Oder/ und einen Gallizismus?


> *chance*
> éventualité imprévisible, favorable ou défavorable, selon laquelle un événement peut                                                   se produire.
> - (souvent au plur.) Probabilité, possibilité qu’un événement se produise.



Du hast recht, Frieder, _Risiko_ wäre angebrachter.


----------



## berndf

Dies: "(souvent au plur.) Probabilité" (aus deinem Zitat, @JClaudeK) ist die hier (in der Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung) relevante Bedeutung, die (wie das Wort als solches) aus dem Französischen übernommen wurde. Das gilt sowohl fürs Englische wie fürs Deutsche. Was fachsprachliche Sonderbedeutungen angeht, sind allgemeine Wörterbücher wie der Duden leider bisweilen lückenhaft.


----------



## Thersites

JClaudeK said:


> Du hast recht, Frieder, _Risiko_ wäre angebrachter.


Kann aber ein Risiko bei etwas (1 zu 1 Milion) stehen bzw. liegen?

Ich würde _Wahrscheinlichkeit_ vorziehen


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> in der Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung



Vergleiche:


> Eine *Chance* (englisch *Odds*) stellt in der Wahrscheinlichkeitstheorie und Statistik eine Möglichkeit dar, Wahrscheinlichkeiten anzugeben.
> Wikipedia





Frieder said:


> Handelt es sich evtl. um einen Anglizismus?


Also kein Anglizismus, _"englisch Odds" _(s.o.)_._


----------



## Thersites

JClaudeK said:


> Also kein Anglizismus, _"englisch Odds" _(s.o.)_._


Es gibt auch im Englischen den Ausdruck _chances are (that) _...


----------



## berndf

Thomas(CH) said:


> Es gibt auch im Englischen den Ausdruck _chances are, that _...


Ja; und zwar in derselben Bedeutung.


----------



## JClaudeK

Thomas(CH) said:


> Kann aber ein Risiko bei etwas (1 zu 1 Milion) stehen bzw. liegen?


Man sagt "es besteht/ ...... ein Risiko *von *1 zu X".

Oder "Menschen haben ein Risiko von 1 zu ...... , von einem Hai angegriffen zu werden."


----------



## Thersites

_Es besteht ein Risiko von 50%_ klingt für mich richtig. Bei _Es besteht ein Risiko von 1:2_ bin ich mir nicht ganz so sicher.

Also eher _Wahrscheinlichkeit._ Die hat ganz sicher germanische Papiere und kann sogar bei etwas _liegen._


----------



## elroy

Thomas(CH) said:


> Es gibt auch im Englischen den Ausdruck _chances are, that _...





berndf said:


> Ja; und zwar in derselben Bedeutung.


In derselben Bedeutung wie was?

(Nebenbei bemerkt: „Chances are (that) ...“ ohne Komma.)


----------



## Thersites

elroy said:


> In derselben Bedeutung wie was?


Wie dies:


berndf said:


> Dies: "(souvent au plur.) Probabilité" (aus deinem Zitat, @JClaudeK) ist die hier (in der Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung) relevante Bedeutung, die (wie das Wort als solches) aus dem Französischen übernommen wurde.


----------



## Demiurg

Thomas(CH) said:


> _Es besteht ein Risiko von 50%_ klingt für mich richtig. Bei _Es besteht ein Risiko von 1:2_ bin ich mir nicht ganz so sicher.
> 
> Also eher _Wahrscheinlichkeit._ Die hat ganz sicher germanische Papiere und kann sogar bei etwas _liegen._



Im Englischen wird zwischen _odds_ und _probability_ unterschieden. _Odds_ von 1:2 bedeuten eine _probability_ von 1/3 (33.3 %).


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Im Englischen wird zwischen _odds_ und _probability_ unterschieden. _Odds_ von 1:2 bedeuten eine _probability_ von 1/3 (33.3 %).


Ja, beides bedeutet _Wahrscheinlich_ aber anders quantifiziert, einmal als Wettquote und einmal als relative Häufigkeit.


----------



## Hutschi

Frieder said:


> Das fällt mir jetzt erst auf: Sollte man hier wirklich das Wort *Chance *benutzen – für mich ist das eine "günstige Gelegenheit" und im Zusammenhang mit Hai-Angriffen irgendwie ... .
> 
> Auch Duden definiert Chance als (1) _günstige Gelegenheit_ und (2) _Aussicht auf Erfolg_.
> 
> Handelt es sich evtl. um einen Anglizismus?


In Alltagssprache ist es tatsächlich seltsam.

In der Wahrscheinlichkeitstheorie bedeutet "Erfolg" das Eintreffen der Gelegenheit unabhängig von gut und böse.

Es ist Vermischung von Fachsprache und Alltagssprache im populärwissenschaftlichen Bereich.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Frieder said:


> Das fällt mir jetzt erst auf: Sollte man hier wirklich das Wort *Chance *benutzen – für mich ist das eine "günstige Gelegenheit" und im Zusammenhang mit Hai-Angriffen irgendwie ... .
> 
> Auch Duden definiert Chance als (1) _günstige Gelegenheit_ und (2) _Aussicht auf Erfolg_.
> 
> Handelt es sich evtl. um einen Anglizismus?





JClaudeK said:


> Du hast recht, Frieder, _Risiko_ wäre angebrachter.





Thomas(CH) said:


> Ich würde _Wahrscheinlichkeit_ vorziehen



Die FAZ auch:


> Die *Wahrscheinlichkeit*, irgendwo auf der Welt von einem Hai angegriffen *) werden, ist 1 zu 11,5 Millionen - also eher gering.


Siehe oben #17.

*) Hier fehlt ein ›zu‹, wie weiter oben bereits geklärt.


----------

